# New to the Fish Scene, Just bought some things.



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello there guys, I just bought a small 2 Gallon tank from petco. This one here. http://www.petco.com/product/109841...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA

Along with it i bought some gravel, and fish flakes. And of course a GoldFish. Petco employees told me that my goldfish would be fine in this 2 gal tank but now im reading on here that 2 gallons is way to small....Lucky me. 

I brought it home, set it up. Filled it with water and gravel. I made that water the same temp as the water in the bag with my goldfish. And let the fish rest in the bag on top of the water for half four before putting him in the tank.

I fed him a pinch of flakes and thats it. He seems fine right now but im afraid he may get sick or not have enough room... Hes moving around quite a bit but also sitting toward the bottom of the tank a bit to. Its a common Goldfish but he is already about 2 inches long.

What should i do from here guys?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

trade him for a betta. common goldfish are pond fish. And don't believe anything petco says.


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

Seriously?.....I just got him.....Maybe its not a common goldfish then? It was in the tanks with every other goldfish there. 

Should i have some fake plants or anything in the tank? Because right now its just water and rocks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get a small air pump and some airline and a small sponge filter.
emc is right..get rid of the goldfish..
yeah..don't believe anything petco says.


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a small air pump and air line running now in the tank. But no sponge filter, What kind of fish should i go with? I dont want to just kill my goldfish? Thats just mean, i had it for only a day.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Shawn5800 said:


> Maybe its not a common goldfish then? It was in the tanks with every other goldfish there.


If it was in the big tank with the thousands of goldfish, then it is a common goldfish. They sell them as young fish so you can feed them to other fish and animals (which is why they also call them feeder goldfish). All breeds of goldfish will need a minimum of a 20 gallon tank to reach full size. Some, like the common goldfish, need a pond to reach full size. 

They are right, you should be able to trade the goldfish in for a smaller fish. A betta fish would make an excellent pet for that tank. You will like the betta better anyway. Bettas have personality and are much more colorful.


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

So can i get 2 bettas or only one? I would like two so they can...interact? But im guessing a 2 gal tank is to small.

And no, it was not in a tank with thousands of goldfish. It was in a tank with about 3 others like it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

No you can not have two. Two male bettas (the cool looking ones) will fight eachother. The females might not, but they dont look nearly as cool. A male and a female must be introduced, and there may be aggression later on. In general, its a good idea to not mix bettas at all.

And with the goldfish, it will still get too big for the 2 gallon tank.

Check out this video. Watch the first few seconds, then skip to the 30 second mark. You will see how big even the smaller species get. This owner must have changed the water ALL the time for it to get that big in that little 10 gallon tank. Just think how uncomfortable it would be in a 2 gallon.
[yt]f8653SsGTDM[/yt]


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow ...that thing is huge. So Ill get one betta fish. But all the bettas at petco looked..unhealthy. Or just not lively at all. Maybe because they were in little bags? 

But once i get a betta should i get some plants for my tank? Or is it to small.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Java fern, java moss are good. Only low-light live plants. Any plastic plant is also fine. A betta will often sit in a soft plant. Also leave some room for him to swim. Betta are more active in larger containers and in warmer water. There are other fish that you could keep multiples of in that tiny tank, but you won't find them at PetCo. One good thing about chain stores is they will take fish back for a few days, but you don't want to wait unless you see a pond in your future. Some chain stores have knowledgeable employees, but yours has proven it doesn't. Double check all their advice on the net. That tank is cute, but you prob. could have a got a standard 10 for the price. A sponge filter looks like this http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...c3684-def-USD-19170##0##9&query=sponge filter I don't see any on PetCo's site. They do have some tiny power filters, but an air-driven sponge is about all the flow you want for a betta in a little tank.


----------



## DavidAl (Nov 17, 2009)

Shame on Petco for selling you a 2-gallon tank and a mass waste producing fish on the same day! That is wrong on so many levels...

Take the fish back to Petco. That tank already has an undergravel filter; they are common for those nano all-in-one setups. Mature the filter with a product called Nite-Out by Ecological Labs; Petco sells this product. You can add a betta and the product at the same time, according to the dosing instructions. Don't feed the betta for a couple of days. The betta will produce enough waste to feed the beneficial bacteria without creating an ammonia spike. Feed lightly on the third and fourth day and don't let any food fall to the substrate. By this time the "Nite-Out" should be somewhat established.

David


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey guys. I picked up today for FREE. A 25 Gal tank. With Folding stand, Came with two heaters, two filters, a crapload of chemicals, Hood lights, nets, plants, rocks,etc. Where do i start? I have the tank filled with water and all set up. What should i put in the tank for chemicals? And i want to start fresh with fish. What kind of fish should i put into it. I want to put like 4-5 good sized ones into it. Any ideas??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Lol, welcome to multiple tank syndrome. You are now on the right track. Read the fine print on the bottles and find one that "removes" or "detoxifies" both chlorine and chloramine or ammonia. Put that in the tank at the recommended dose and get a filter and a heater running on the tank. List the other bottles for us and we'll see if you have something useful. You will have a lot more options in fish now. 
Were there any other fish that caught your eye?


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol jeez here it goes, I just added two tabs of Start right tabs. So it prepares my tank immediately for new fish. 

Heres the chemicals it came with:

-Start Right
-ick Guard
-No more Algae
-Accue Clear
-Algae destroyer.
-3 in one water conditioner
-another water clarifier
-Deluxe ph test kit
-test strips

Right now i have an Air Pump, External Water Filter, And Water Heater running. Along with the start guard tabs just put in.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds good. Try out the pH test and post the result.


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

nitrate=0
nitrite=0.5
total hardness=120
total alkalinity=120
PH=6.8


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

I really liked the freshwater Sharks that petco had. And some of the other bigger sized fish. Honestly my main idea originally was. 2 or 3 good sized fish then a bunch of tiny ones to...make the tank look busy. Any ideas?

But. This goldfish is boring. It doesnt move much. It just sits in a corner and hides. I want my tank to look busy. Like things are actually living lol!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Unless you plan to take that goldfish back to the store, he will need the new tank. Not many things go with goldfish so I still suggest you return it. The sharks will probably get a bit big for that tank. How many fish do you want in that tank? You could do several small fish. Or a few medium sized ones.


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am returning the goldfish yes. Or getting rid of him.Even though i dont want to. I may keep him in another tank. But thats besides the point. 

I would like a few medium sized, and some smaller schools to just make the tank look active. Suggestions?


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe you could try 2 torpedo barbs and 6 cardinals


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I wouldn't do that, you need to have a well established tank for cardinals, id wait if your gonna do them.


----------

